# About to start FET at Glasgow Royal



## fingers and toes (Oct 24, 2011)

After having ohss my embryos were frozen going to start Fet at Glasgow royal in Jan 2012. Can anyone explain what will happen.x


----------



## catbob (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi fingers and toes - I am currently going through Fet. I am due et on Friday this week. The process for me was a Medicated cycle : prostap injection day 21 ( same as Fresh cycle)
After bleed I had a scan to check lining thin then started progynova tablets ( 3x daily)
Another scan after 10 days ( it can vary between 10-13) to check lining thickness
Started pessaries following day and transfer happening 6 days later.

We have 4 three day frozen embryos and taking our embryos to 5 day blasts ( hopefully)

I hope this gives you some idea x


----------

